# Ted Cruz Makes Common Sense



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.

Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President

Five for Freedom Summary | Cruz for President

The Simple Flat Tax Plan | Cruz for President

Ted Cruz on Gun Control


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 13, 2015)

Not only does he know the COTUS, he believes in it. He fights for it.

Cruz is my absolute favorite candidate and will not pussyfoot around with these sniveling democrook parasites. He will roll back their regressive policies and regulations and shackle the federal government as the framers intended.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

By Obama's executive order, Ted Cruz is the only person in America ineligible for Obamacare:

President Signs Order Making Ted Cruz Ineligible for Obamacare - The New Yorker


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 13, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...




Yes, he is the best choice hands down as far as knowledge, and the ability to follow the letter of the law when concerning the constitution.

I don't want to be a "Debbie Downer," but how many people actually think the lefties, or the establishment Republicans, want to follow the constitution, or want the law enforced?
I mean seriously, how many conservatives actually believe that if any candidate wins the GOP primary that is NOT an establishment candidate, the Republican party won't work in the background to get Hillary elected. (personally, I believe the exact opposite if Bernie is the Dem nominee.  Both parties will work against him)

The only difference between us and the Democrats as far as what is actually being forced down our throats is.........we figured it out 1st because we dislike it more.  Once they discover it, it will be to late.

Democrats are not ALL far lefties.  But, those that aren't, be prepared to be lumped with us very soon.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

imawhosure said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> ...



Well, as President, he would have control of the Department of Justice under which all other law enforcement agencies are lumped. ICE, the Border Patrol, the Department of Homeland Security, the FBI, DEA, ATF, all would fall under his attorney general or other appointments. I think at least existing laws would be better enforced. He may have problems getting any new laws through Congress but those on the books would be his to enforce.  The problem we now have is that Obama will not enforce our existing laws.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

Flat tax will not work...


----------



## imawhosure (Nov 13, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...




Geeze Human, you posting what Cruz will do has just made him a target, lol.  He will have far more sniper fire at him, then Hillary did, now won't he-)  Oh wait, oh wait............did we get the whole story on that sniper fire from Hillary?  I bet we shall soon get a report that she dashed away as the bullets were flying, and quickly changed into her supergirl outfit, returned, and saved the day!

Why did we not hear of this before?  NATIONAL SECURITY, we can NOT admit to have a supergirl/superchick/superliar..............errr I mean, superfemale, in our government!  If our enemies question us on this supergirl person, we should all know the super........secret............liberal............answer, put forth by those collective geniuses like Valerie Jarret, and David Axelrod.

And what is the super, secret, tried and true tested response we should spout when under duress while being questioned, created by the smartest lefties in America?

PLEASE TAKE NOTES BECAUSE I DO NOT WANT YOU TO FORGET!

You have a pen to write down this brilliance?

Are you ready?

Are you sure?

Do you have the cone of silence on?

OK, here it is------------------> WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2015)

"Ted Cruz Makes Common Sense"

Actually not.

In fact, Cruz is completely devoid of sense, common or otherwise.

Cruz' positions on the issues is comprehensively wrong, ridiculous, and often detached from reality:

"On the economic front, a President Cruz would abolish the IRS, institute a 10 percent flat tax across the board and retie the value of the dollar to the gold standard. The U.S. stopped trading gold for dollars in 1933 and while the supply of gold has grown, there isn't enough gold in the world to match the $18 trillion U.S GDP. The money supply, the availability of credit and the nation's economy would likely have to contract to match the supply of bullion. Nevertheless, Cruz says returning to the gold standard deserves serious consideration.

If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud. The Texas senator doesn't believe in climate change science and would veto any legislation that would raise taxes or fees to inhibit global warming. He would like to institute term limits for U.S. Supreme Court justices. He opposes any minimum wage increase. And he would deport the millions of unauthorized immigrants in this country, all of them."

As His Moderate Rivals Are 'Ripping Each Other Apart,' Ted Cruz Sees An In

This is pure, unmitigated idiocy – a reckless, irresponsible, reactionary agenda hostile to sound governance and public policy; it's the stuff of a clueless rightwing extremist adhering blindly to failed, wrongheaded conservative dogma.

The last thing America needs is this sort of fear, ignorance, and hate advocated by Cruz and his misguided supporters.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Flat tax will not work...




It will if you're rich. 

Two kinds of people for Repubs. The very wealthy or the very stupid. 
Those who don't know which they are should check their wallet. 

And you RWNJs need to be damn careful what you wish for.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flat tax will not work...
> ...


Watch out, next they will call for a tax free corporation...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2015)

"If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."

This is typical of a petty, small-minded, vindictive partisan hack, not someone deserving to be president.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> 
> This is typical of a petty, small-minded, vindictive partisan hack, not someone deserving to be president.


Yet they leave religion alone and it's fraudulent basis...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2015)

Ted Cruz is also my very favorite GOP candidate. He's promised to repeal Obamacare and he's going to bring real religious morals back to the White's house.

He's a masterful speaker who knows how to stare into a camera when he's driving home his well rehearsed lofty rhetoric. He isn't afraid to tell us everything that's wrong with the country.......and he knows how to nail those snarky applause lines.

I especially like his teeny tiny teeth and that thin-lipped smirk that he gives after he makes a nutter funny. Oh....and his soft, doughy hands are spectacular. He's a rugged feller who looks awesome in an Elmer Fudd cap.

. 



Ted Cruz is my chosen nutbag. May he get his day in the sun soon.


----------



## thanatos144 (Nov 13, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> 
> This is typical of a petty, small-minded, vindictive partisan hack, not someone deserving to be president.


You liberals always get scared when your favorite baby killing factory gets closely looked at

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Flat tax will not work...



Deep man, real deep.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flat tax will not work...
> ...


Like totally....


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> 
> This is typical of a petty, small-minded, vindictive partisan hack, not someone deserving to be president.



He's a humanitarian. He wishes to stop you Democrats from fulfilling your desires for the genocide of the Black community through Planned Parenthood.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> ...


Nothing better than voluntary genocide...


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> ...



Planned Parenthood is Hillary's slush fund. They get 1/2 billion in taxpayer funds then turn around and contribute those taxpayer funds toward Hillary's campaign fund.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Yeah. Give'em an Obamaphone to keep them happy and voting Democrat while you are busy annihilating them. Great plan by the Democrats. You are busily replacing the Blacks with illegal aliens all the while.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


When did I do that?


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 13, 2015)

Folks, I don't think Hillary's combat experience alone will get her elected. Now, being the fair and balanced individual that I am, I would invite any of you Democrats to post Hillary's own tax plan up here so we can pit Hilary's tax plan against Ted Cruz's tax plan. That seems fair.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 13, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Well, as President, he would have control of the Department of Justice under which all other law enforcement agencies are lumped. ICE, the Border Patrol, the Department of Homeland Security, the FBI, DEA, ATF, all would fall under his attorney general or other appointments. I think at least existing laws would be better enforced. He may have problems getting any new laws through Congress but those on the books would be his to enforce.  The problem we now have is that Obama will not enforce our existing laws.



I think a lot of republicrats and all the democrooks are terrified at the possibility of a Cruz presidency, because Cruz just might purge the LEO agencies of statists who protect criminal political whores in both parties. The only democrook that doesn't belong in prison is Bernie Sanders, but he belongs in an asylum. I would say %90 of the republicrats belong in prison. The federal government is completely corrupt.Tens of thousands of unelected bureaucrooks should be expelled for either abuse of authority or failure to report their superiors. "Journalists" who are little more than apparatchiks of the democrook party should be tried for treason and jailed or expatriated to Sweden where islamic radicals can rape them without repercussion.

There are lots of existing laws that should prevent low level corruption, but it is rarely enforced. The laws that are supposed to prevent high crimes, felonies and treason by elected officials have been enforced only when politically expedient. Ted Kennedy allowed a woman to DIE in the back of his car. He waddled home and fell asleep. He called his lawyers when he got home, then called police. The fact that he was never held accountable for that proves the depth of political corruption that has only gotten worse in the 40 years since then.

Ted Cruz believes in the rule of law and will purge the criminally insane totalitarian sociopaths from our midst.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2015)

One of my favorite takes on Cruz. Enjoy......

What Does Ted Cruz Look Like? | Rolling Stone


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 14, 2015)

Once again I have asked for you Liberals to come forward with Hillary's tax plan for comparison. Once again, silence. Do you folks have anything at all to put up here besides just attacks on those who have put forth a platform?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 14, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Ted Cruz Makes Common Sense"
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> ...



I just heard, "I can't argue against the points made, so I must go grab a straw man from an unrelated, unreliable source and try to make THAT the basis for argument."

The last thing this message board needs is to pretend you're a real person.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 14, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Once again I have asked for you Liberals to come forward with Hillary's tax plan for comparison. Once again, silence. Do you folks have anything at all to put up here besides just attacks on those who have put forth a platform?



They're much too busy deflecting and trying to reset the sources and parameters for that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 14, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> 
> This is typical of a petty, small-minded, vindictive partisan hack, not someone deserving to be president.



The only thing petty, small-minded, vindictive, and partisan here is your attempt to hijack the thread and avoid having to address the OP.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 14, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flat tax will not work...
> ...



Compared to their demand that NPR be accepted as a more reliable source on Cruz's platform than Cruz's own campaign website, it was positively brilliant.

There's a reason leftists always set the bar so low a snake could slither over it.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 14, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> One of my favorite takes on Cruz. Enjoy......
> 
> What Does Ted Cruz Look Like? | Rolling Stone



Really putting forth some substance there aren't you. Your own candidate has no tax plan I take it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 14, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Well, it works if you've systematically degraded the public education system in urban areas to little more than badly-run zoos, then made certain that black children can't possibly escape from them, so that generation after generation of blacks become little more than ignorant, parasitic drones too incapable of thought to realize they're being coerced into self-destruction.

It's always hilarious to listen to leftists screeching about how non-millionaires who vote Republican are "going against their best interests", considering how monolithically the black community votes for the Democrats whose every policy is guaranteed to destroy and enslave them.  The irony of it all.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 14, 2015)

So we must conclude that you Liberals have absolutely nothing to contribute as pertaining to your own candidates' tax plans since you refuse to put forth anything at all. Is it all you can actually put forward are attacks upon candidates who actually do have something to offer the American people? You are really looking lame on this issue.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2015)

Senator Cruz is fighting for the Ten Commandments, the Second Amendment, and the Pledge of Allegiance...& winning.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2015)

Gun Raffle | Cruz for President


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## TNHarley (Dec 28, 2015)

I used to think Cruz liked the COTUS until he supported Kim Davis and her shredding of it..


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 29, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> I used to think Cruz liked the COTUS until he supported Kim Davis and her shredding of it..



Kim Davis shredded it? I never saw the words, gay, marriage or anything of the sort in the COTUS before obozo started tearing it up.

I think you're upset he supported her for not doing her job, and that's fair enough. She should have resigned, not made an ass out of herself. It's is such an insignificant issue to me though, that I don't care if Cruz supported her.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 29, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think Cruz liked the COTUS until he supported Kim Davis and her shredding of it..
> ...


 It wasn't, but the federal govt got involved with marriage. That made the COTUS apply to it, IMO. Well, and the Supreme courts lol.
Members of the judicial branch don't have first amendment rights while they are on the job.
Yes, she should have resigned.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2016)

WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!

TED CRUZ IS NOT A SOCIAL CONSERVATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on marriage, Senator Cruz has said we're gonna let the states decide this. that means if states wanna make gay marriage or polygamy legal, senator cruz is ok with that. that's not conservative! Abraham Lincoln said: "the states don't have the right to do wrong."


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 4, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!
> 
> TED CRUZ IS NOT A SOCIAL CONSERVATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on marriage, Senator Cruz has said we're gonna let the states decide this. that means if states wanna make gay marriage or polygamy legal, senator cruz is ok with that. that's not conservative! Abraham Lincoln said: "the states don't have the right to do wrong."


That is conservative fool.  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 4, 2016)

that's libertarian. LIBERTARIAN! 

the states don't have the right to do wrong.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 4, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> that's libertarian. LIBERTARIAN!
> 
> the states don't have the right to do wrong.


There is no libertarian. Just liberals which don't want to admit it 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 5, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!
> 
> TED CRUZ IS NOT A SOCIAL CONSERVATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! on marriage, Senator Cruz has said we're gonna let the states decide this. that means if states wanna make gay marriage or polygamy legal, senator cruz is ok with that. that's not conservative! Abraham Lincoln said: "the states don't have the right to do wrong."



I don't give a piss WHAT Abraham Lincoln did or didn't say.  Amazingly enough, being famous doesn't make you automatically right.

Senator Cruz is NOT "okay" with states legalizing gay marriage or polygamy, but he DOES understand that "not okay with" does NOT translate to "Therefore, we must use the federal government to make everyone do what we want".  That's as genuinely conservatives as you can get:  defending the freedom of the people to decide what kind of society they live in for themselves, rather than deciding it for them, even when you don't agree with their choice.

Abraham Lincoln started a war over his desire to force others to do what he thought was right.  Not exactly a spokesman for conservative values in that respect.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 5, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > WAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!
> ...


Why can't you nut ball neo confederates get history right.... it was the confederate traitors that started the war 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 5, 2016)

Common sense? Cutting infrastructure, science, r&d and education is the farthest thing from that.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Common sense? Cutting infrastructure, science, r&d and education is the farthest thing from that.


You can of course show the proof for that right? Other then huffing told you so. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 6, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I have history right.  I just don't have it the way you want to accept it.  That isn't my problem.


----------



## JimH52 (Jan 6, 2016)

He is so scared of TRUMP he can barely look into Donalds eyes.
He wants to be Trumps VP.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Delusion isn't history 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone who doesn't want the government to pay it's bills is about as sensible as one can get.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 7, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date.


Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen.
- Albert Einstein


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 7, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


Straw man fallacy.

Cruz is only capable of making logical fallacies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 7, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Senator Cruz is fighting for the Ten Commandments, the Second Amendment, and the Pledge of Allegiance...& winning.


Cruz is a demagogue, a liar, and hostile to the rule of law.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 7, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date.
> ...



Is Einstein running on the Republican ticket too?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 7, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date.
> ...


Not thinking the man who Invented the deadliest weapon ever is a good source for morality 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 7, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I agree, which is why I don't subscribe to your sanitized propaganda masquerading as fact.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 7, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Desperation deflection!
Thank you.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 7, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



The appropriate response to a stupid post.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 7, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


LIAR!

U.S. Army Intelligence office denied Einstein the security clearance needed to work on the Manhattan Project. The hundreds of scientists on the project were forbidden from consulting with Einstein, because the left-leaning political activist was deemed a potential security risk.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 7, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Are you so juvenile to actually think anyone gives a rat's ass in 2016?


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 7, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Obviously the Right cares enough to lie about it!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 9, 2016)

not too many evangelicals come out of Cuba.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 9, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> not too many evangelicals come out of Cuba.



And?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 13, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



Nice meme, but you really shouldn't get your "info" from cute Internet blurbs.

I understand, though.  The truth is usually complicated and doesn't fit on a bumper sticker.  Or an Internet meme, I guess.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 13, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If it's a meaningless meme, it should be really easy for you to provide evidence to disprove it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Yeah, my goal in life is to feel compelled to prove and disprove things to something even more meaningless than that meme.

Wasn't addressing you, wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire, not interested in having you butt in and start making demands like you're respected.  Or human.  Piss off, bottom feeder.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 14, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Busy as you are, you manage to post this sort of thing.  I'm sure your candidate appreciates your efforts to show everyone the kind of supporter he attracts.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



I didn't say I was busy, lowlife. I said you're not deserving of debate, and certainly not of "demanding" fuck-all from me.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 14, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Flat tax will not work...



Yes and you'll never get an airplane off the ground. Right?


----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2016)

I too like Cruz and think he would make a good president.

However, he won't get elected to the top spot in this election. What will happen is him being put in 2d place on the ticket to be VP. In that position, he will play a huge part in cleaning the RINOS out of Congress.

I've got a gut feeling that Trump would not seek re-election after his first term. That would leave Cruz to seek - and win - the top spot. He would stay in office for two terms.

In other words, I think we can look forward to 12 years of the GOP in the White House.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 14, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Senator Cruz thanks you for showing the world that his devotees can be just as boorish and exclusionary as Trump's.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Oh, gosh, the puddle of piss I stepped around doesn't approve of me.  I'm devastated.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 14, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



How creative!  And totally in violation of the rules, but you'll skate by as always.  Do it again.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


What rule did that break?  

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 14, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



USMB Rules and Guidelines

Q.v. Zone 2.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


Not seeing where you being exposed as a rule break 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 14, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Quote me the "content" within the ad hominem in that post.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


There isn't a rule against not hurting your feelings. ... you sound like a feminist. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 15, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



There is a Zone 2 rule that states a post should have content related to the topic in addition to the ad hominem.  If my feelings were hurt, I wouldn't be here.  I just get a kick out of observing who habitually gets away with posts that consist primarily of "fuck you," how ever creatively worded.

In this particular case, it shows that Cruz supporters are as crude and exclusionary as Trump supporters, even if they have more extensive vocabularies.

That's a good thing.  If there are any Undecideds in this forum, they're taking note.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2016)

Trump: 'Bromance' with Cruz is over


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 15, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


Why would they care since they all will vote communist er I mean democrat.  Ted is correct NY does not have American values . 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 15, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...





thanatos144 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



The rule where you always have to talk nice to leftists and support their pretense of being people, or they'll cry.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 15, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Donnie may have impressed all the frigging New Yorkers by waving 9/11 around like a flag.  I thought it was disingenuous and scummy.  If New York wants our respect, they might try showing the rest of us some once in a while.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 15, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



If your butthurt is intolerable, report me.  Or don't.  I don't really care.  But quit whining and wasting board space with your chapped ass.  Not scared, not sorry, not interested.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 15, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I'm amused at your immunity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 15, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Still not on topic.  Why don't you go start a thread about "Cecilie is so MEEEEEEAN to me?!"  You can collect all the other snivelers and the rest of us might finally be able to have a decent discussion absent your tantrums and drivel.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jan 15, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Post #91 was, but then you lost it again.  Try.


----------



## Votto (Jan 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Flat tax will not work...



All he needs is an Executive Order.  LOL.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ted Cruz’s “Business Flat Tax:” A Primer

*What Is Ted Cruz’s Business Flat Tax?*
Ted Cruz’s “Business Flat Tax” is what most tax policy experts would call a “*tax-inclusive subtraction-method value-added tax” (VAT) or a “business transfer tax” (BTT).* These terms are pretty technical, so I’ll try to distill them down into something a little bit easier.
What this means, in plainer terms, is that it’s a broad tax on all kinds of income, levied on businesses and organizations. You, personally, wouldn’t have to file it for yourself. Instead, it would be taken care of at the organizational level.
In that sense, a subtraction-method value-added tax is actually just a simple combination of a sort of corporate income tax and an ordinary payroll tax. (Fittingly, Senator Cruz’s plan uses this VAT to eliminate the corporate income tax and the payroll tax.)
The Cruz plan would give us a rate of equivalent to 19 percent, by the invoice credit method. Furthermore, if you counted sales taxes levied at the state and local level, this plan would put our consumption tax rate at around 26 percent, tax-exclusive.
That is actually towards the high end of the range of ordinary OECD countries. For example, in Denmark and Sweden, the overall consumption tax rates are in the mid to high twenties. In Australia, the rate is ten percent, and in Japan and Switzerland, the rate is in the single digits.
With this high VAT revenue (and much lower government spending than other OECD countries) the U.S. could sustain low income tax rates, such as the ten percent proposed by Senator Cruz.

Cruz denied it was a VAT in the debate.  Yet many are saying that is exactly what he's proposing.  Rubio was right to call him out on this VAT.  Across the board and added into the FINAL COST OF THE END PRODUCT.........You will not see it as a tax on your sales receipt, which is why it is called a HIDDEN TAX.  This tax would pass the tax on to the consumers, just as businesses already do for their overhead.

So, the consumer will pay 16% more on every thing they buy, and will pay 16% more for service jobs.........Like fixing your A/C unit.  It applies to everything which is exactly why Cruz tries to avoid it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 15, 2016)

FactChecking the Sixth Republican Debate

As a practical matter, we find Rubio was correct, and Cruz misled when he denied that his proposal amounted to a VAT.
Don’t take our word for it. The nonpartisan, business-funded Tax Foundation has described the Cruz proposal as a “subtraction method value-added tax,” and the conservative _National Review_ also describes it as a VAT, period.
What Cruz proposes is to eliminate both the corporate income tax (which falls on net profits) and the payroll tax, substituting a 16 percent tax on businesses “on revenues minus expenses such as equipment, computers, and other business investments.” Not mentioned is that the Cruz tax would fall on what businesses pay their employees, and would tend to be passed along and paid by consumers in the form of higher prices.
Cruz prefers to call his plan a “Business Flat Tax,” but as the Tax Foundation’s analysis stated, “its base is identical in economic terms to that of the credit-invoice VAT seen in many OECD countries [except that] it is calculated from corporate accounts, not on individual transactions.”
The Tax Foundation said its computer model predicts that the Cruz plan would boost economic growth and wages over the long term. But some conservatives worry that voters won’t know how much they are paying.
“It is the hidden nature of this tax that has traditionally worried conservatives,” the _National Review_ wrote in a Jan. 13 editorial. “Most people would not know what their wages would have bought them if this tax were lower, or if it did not exist.” It was that criticism that Rubio echoed in his debate remarks.
Cruz also exaggerated when he claimed that his tax plan had been called “the best” by Reagan’s “chief economic adviser.”


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 15, 2016)

Votto said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flat tax will not work...
> ...


And a tissue after Congress sues him...


----------



## oreo (Jan 15, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...




The Tea Party, right wing talk radio, FOX news and Donald Trump hounded Obama for a birth certificate for 4 long years.  Obama finally produced one showing he was born on U.S. soil.

What does the Tea Party do next?  They put up a candidate to run for POTUS that was born in Canada--LOL 

This Turkey ain't  going to fly with the American public.






 This story comes to you from the LOONEY TUNE section of politics--LOL


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

Ted Cruz purposely, and illegally, did not list on his personal disclosure form personally guaranteed loans from banks. They own him!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

Ted is the ultimate hypocrite. Says one thing for money, does another for votes.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/2...aid-to-strike-different-tone-toward-gays.html


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 16, 2016)

Lawyer Challenging Ted Cruz Eligibility Was Suspended From Practice of Law


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

If Ted Cruz is so opposed to gay marriage, why did he accept money from people who espouse gay marriage?!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

Everybody that loves the people of New York, and all they have been through, should get hypocrites like Ted Cruz out of politics!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 16, 2016)

Doing what caused 90% of the debt these past 30 years again and doubling down on it doesn't make much sense. Even less sense when your mission is to aim most of that austerity at areas that never caused the debt in the first place and that has a huge role in driving our economic growth as a nation.

No, Ted cruz doesn't make any sense. The guys a fucking idiot.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow! Ted Cruz received $487K in campaign contributions, $11M from a NY hedge fund mogul, & $1M low int. loan from Goldman Sachs. Hypocrite


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

Based on the fact that Ted Cruz was born in Canada and is therefore a "natural born Canadian," did he borrow unreported loans from Canadian banks?!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

Greatly dishonest of Senator Cruz to file a financial disclosure form & not list his lending banks- then pretend he is going to clean up Wall St


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)

De Blasio 'disgusted' by Cruz attack on New York values


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 16, 2016)

the problem with 'common sense' candidates is that they offer overly simple solutions to incredibly complicated problems. 

ask yourself - if fixing all the ills of the world were as easy and obvious as they say why hasn't it been done?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...




Ha.Ha.  I don't know about the common sense coming out of Ted Cruz.  But it's very clear that his supporters aka the Tea Party sure don't have any common sense.  The ineptitude of such a large group of people is astounding.  They apparently don't have an ounce of political savvy.

The Tea Party, right wing talk radio, FOX News and Donald Trump hounded Barack Obama for 4 long years about coughing up a birth certificate.  He finally did, showing that he was born on US soil.

What did the Tea Party do next?  They put up a candidate to run for POTUS that was born in CANADA--LOL

I don't think Americans have that short of a memory--LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2016)

Cruz pushed for a path to legal status for illegals in this speech:
Cruz pushed for 500% expansion of cheap foreign workers:
Cruz facilitated passage of Obamatrade:
Ted Cruz Channels Paul Ryan: ‘A Lot of Misinformation’ on Obamatrade That ‘You Can Get on the Internet’ - Breitbart
Cruz pushing import of Syrian Refugees:


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 17, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Cruz pushed for a path to legal status for illegals in this speech:


To summarize: It is OK for illegals to take our jobs as long as they can't vote for Democrats.
The GOP will fight to protect their Party, but not American citizens' jobs.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2016)

oreo said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> ...


The Grass Roots origination of the TEA PARTY was hijacked by political pundits.  And taken over to say they were the TEA PARTY.  Groups from all over the country rose up to challenge big Gov't........and the politicians saw it taking hold so joined in until they said they were the TEA PARTY.

I'm a grass roots Conservative.  Ted's association with Goldman Sachs early on told me not to buy the Snake Oil.  With his stance on his TAX PLAN he soured even more.  Early on I listened and looked up what he was saying.  When I saw the VAT, and yes it is a VAT it pissed me off.  In an early debate he desperately tried to hide that part of his tax plan.  As others on stage were trying to say............WHAT ABOUT THE VAT.

In the last debate it was finally brought up.  Ted then changed it to say it's a BUSINESS TAX not a VAT.......which to me is an outright LIE.  If it Walks like a VAT, TALKS like a VAT, then IT'S A VAT.  A VAT tax on EVERYTHING YOU BUY AND ANY SERVICE RENDERED.  This is the wrong path for our country UNLESS YOU WANT TO PAY 16% more for everything you buy.  It is called the Hidden Tax as when you buy it's included in the Sale.........Which is why politicians and business love it so much.  aka A $30,000 Auto purchase will now cost you an extra $4800 which will be on the final purchase price.

I have stated I will be voting for Carson in the primaries.  That hasn't changed.  He is pretty much out of the race now but just the same I will vote for him.  In the General Election I will vote for the GOP candidate because HELL WOULD HAVE TO FREEZE OVER for me to vote for the HILDABEAST.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz pushed for a path to legal status for illegals in this speech:
> ...


Pot painting the kettle black.  2 words......

SANCTUARY CITIES....................Liberal controlled so any conversation on how OUTRAGED YOU ARE ON HIS POSITION IS UTTER......................WAIT FOR IT.


----------



## jillian (Jan 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...



ted cruz doesn't make sense to anyone except for government hating extremists. there isn't a view he holds that is mainstream.... not on guns, not on immigration, not on taxes (definitely not on taxes) and not on guns. and it's an embarrassment that someone who did as well as he did in law school seems to have learned so little about his own legal system.

that or he's a liar sucking in people who don't know any better.... because really he's too smart to say the things he does about the court and constitution.

btw, there is nothing "honorable" about someone who thinks the first amendment's prohibition against a state religion should be violated.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 17, 2016)

*The Senate: Lawyers, Drugs, and Money*

SECTOR | # OF MEMBERS




Finance, insurance, and real estate  *57*




Lawyers and lobbyists  *25*




Health  *5*




Agribusiness  *3*




Labor  *2*




Energy and natural resources  *2*




Miscellaneous business  *2*




Communications and electronics  *1*




No money raised  *3*​Total seats | *100
*​


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 17, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz pushed for a path to legal status for illegals in this speech:
> ...




Cruz is a lot like George Bush...A snake that cares more about selling this country out and shitting on the middle class.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yep he worked for Bush and yep he stupidly wanted more work visas.... the last part is funny because that would mean any Morinda with a mortgage, cat loan, or student loan is owned body and soul.... bet that includes you basquebromance

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

look at Ted Cruz LIE at the end of the video


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

look at Ted Cruz LIE at the end of the video


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

Pro-Rubio ad: Ted Cruz has a Canadian tax plan


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

SENATOR CRUZ DOESN'T HAVE THE MATURITY OR BACKGROUND TO BE PRESIDENT!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

He's calculaTED, not conservative


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

CRUZ IS ABOUT AS CONSERVATIVE AS NANCY PELOSI!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

Cruz has never been conservative. NEVER!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

Asked by a reporter "so you want to see Cruz defeated?" Iowa Governor Branstad answered: "yes."


----------



## Militants (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't know which I like most Rubio and Cruz. Trump is no 1 I know. But then.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 19, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Don't know which I like most Rubio and Cruz. Trump is no 1 I know. But then.


i prefer not to vote for Trump.... Considering he is a NY liberal playing the conservative.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

Is THIS Why People Don’t like Cruz?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 20, 2016)

Well at least we know where all the idiot Paulbots went this election.... they team right to Trump. They always run to the most liberal candidate 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 20, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know which I like most Rubio and Cruz. Trump is no 1 I know. But then.
> ...



I saw a reference in a Thomas Sowell article about Trump to an old social philosopher called Eric Hoffer.  His first book was called, "The True Believer", and discussed the making of mass movements and fanatics.  I absolutely have it on order for my Kindle.

Here's the quote:

_Too many nations, in desperate times, especially after the established authorities have discredited themselves and forfeited the trust of the people, have turned to some new and charismatic leader, who ended up turning a dire situation into an utter catastrophe._
_The history of the 20th century provides all too many examples, whether on a small scale that led to the massacre in Jonestown in 1978 or the earlier succession of totalitarian movements that took power in Russia in 1917, Italy in 1922 and Germany a decade later._
_Eric Hoffer's shrewd insight into the success of charismatic leaders was that the "quality of ideas seems to play a minor role," What matters, he pointed out, "is the arrogant gesture, the complete disregard of the opinion of others, the singlehanded defiance of the world."_
_Is that the emotional release that Republican voters will be seeking when they begin voting in the primaries? If so, Donald Trump will be their man. But if the sobering realities of life and the need for mature and wise leadership in dangerous times is uppermost in their minds, they will have to look elsewhere._


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 21, 2016)

Trump accuses Cruz of being 'worse than Hillary'


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 21, 2016)

Cruz and his austerity makes about as much sense as the islamic state of iraq and syria.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 23, 2016)

THE DONALD ALWAYS WINS! TED IS A SNAKE!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 24, 2016)

TED STARTED IT! HE STARTED IT!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 24, 2016)

Teen Ted Cruz joked of goals: ‘World domination, you know, rule everything’


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 24, 2016)

the 1 thing i like about cruz is he takes on washington. the 1 thing i like about cruz is he takes on washington.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

It's time for Ted Cruz to either settle his problem with the FACT that he was born in Canada and was a citizen of Canada, or get out of the race


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Cruz is leading in Alberta! Cruz is leading in Alberta!


----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2016)

*An Essay on “The Real Ted Cruz”*

Okay, so it's from The American Thinker. But, it seems to be written in an informative manner with some interesting anecdotes. Here is a point about Cruz being “disliked” by other Senators. And, if this is the reason, it makes a huge change in what I think of him.

_Since becoming the junior senator from Texas, Ted has been labeled by some in the media as the most disliked senator among his colleagues. It is reported that he eschews many senatorial “courtesies,” and the deference to senior members expected of a junior senator. I personally find this attitude refreshing because I see it arising out of Ted’s commitment to the principles on which he campaigned, as opposed to warm feelings from his fellow senators._

If the dislike for him is because he isn't “playing the game”, perhaps that makes him exactly what we need. I would love to see a Trump/Cruz ticket.

Read more: Articles: The Real Ted Cruz


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Meanwhile, at Ted Cruz campaign headquarters...


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

ALL POLITICIANS LIKE SENATOR CRUZ DO IS TALK. ONLY DONALD J TRUMP CAN & WILL MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Nobody supports Canuck Cruz


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 25, 2016)

longknife said:


> *An Essay on “The Real Ted Cruz”*
> 
> Okay, so it's from The American Thinker. But, it seems to be written in an informative manner with some interesting anecdotes. Here is a point about Cruz being “disliked” by other Senators. And, if this is the reason, it makes a huge change in what I think of him.
> 
> ...



I LIKE that Senators and former Senators don't like him, particularly given which ones are bitching the loudest about him.  

Charles Grassley, Iowa - Has admitted straight out that he opposes Cruz because Cruz opposes massive government subsidies for ethanol, which dumps big bucks into corn-producing Iowa.  This also explains why Governor Terry Branstad of Iowa felt the need to stick his two cents worth in and slam Cruz.

Bob Dole - An establishment Republican if there ever was one, and one of many "likable" Presidential candidates the voters rejected.  I remember Mr. Dole's campaign, and I don't see him as any kind of authority on who can and can't win an election.

Tea Party candidates like Ted Cruz were elected because we wanted people to go to Washington and fight the establishment and the Democrats and stand up for conservative principles and policies.  Ted Cruz did exactly that.  And what does he get for it?  Excoriated because NOW he's "an insider" and because "other Senators don't like him" by people with five-minute memories who've totally forgotten that that was what we WANTED.  Electing someone and then hating them because they got elected is ludicrous.

No wonder the best and brightest in this country don't want political office; Americans are too stupid to deserve them.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 25, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Nobody supports Canuck Cruz



You know, they have therapists who specialize in treating people who are susceptible to cults.  You might want to look into it.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Iowa gov: Cruz allies look 'desperate' attacking me


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Trump: Establishment rallying behind me to stop 'nasty' Cruz


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Ted Cruz is a nervous wreck. He is making reckless charges not caring for the truth! His poll numbers are way down!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks like Ted Cruz will fit in perfect with the likes Barack Obama and Mitt Romney


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 25, 2016)

Cruz may be a good public speaker, but his ideas suck, which is why nobody likes him.

Oh...........and there was that whole shut down the government thing.  If Cruz believes in shutting things down when he doesn't get his way, does that really qualify someone as a good president?

I wonder if he would shut down the government by Executive Order?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 25, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cruz may be a good public speaker, but his ideas suck, which is why nobody likes him.
> 
> Oh...........and there was that whole shut down the government thing.  If Cruz believes in shutting things down when he doesn't get his way, does that really qualify someone as a good president?
> 
> I wonder if he would shut down the government by Executive Order?


Progressives should never talk ideas because all you guys ever want to accuse others of rape and killing babies 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 26, 2016)

Cruz's wife asked if she's 'sleeping with an immigrant'


----------



## Dianna Jane (Jan 26, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...



I don't hate Cruz, but he can be very inconsistent just for the sake of votes. Also, I don't like his tax plan.  Marco Rubio has my vote.  We need someone who's like Reagan.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 26, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "If elected president, Cruz would order the FBI and the Department of Justice to investigate Planned Parenthood for fraud."
> 
> This is typical of a petty, small-minded, vindictive partisan hack, not someone deserving to be president.


That's funny considering his own state (if you don't count Canada) tried to do that and ended up indicting the anti-abortion film makers instead.


----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



Wow! And *I* get criticized for spamming the forum.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dianna Jane said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> ...



Inconsistent for the sake of votes?  By all means, explain this assertion.

You don't like his tax plan?  Why?

Marco Rubio has your vote?  One assumes that means you consider him "consistent" and that you like HIS tax plan.  Please explain why.

I also assume you find Marco Rubio "Reaganesque".  I'd definitely like to have that detailed for me.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2016)

Branstad: Cruz prospects dimming in Iowa


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2016)

busTED! TRUMP WINS! TRUMP WINS!


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)

The only thing I like about Cruz is that the Establishment in DC hates him. Means he's doing there what he promised to do when he ran for the Senate.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2016)

Trump: Cruz is a ‘total liar’


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2016)

SENATOR CRUZ, I'M CALLING YOU OUT! LISTEN TO ALL THESE PEOPLE ON THE USMB, THEY'RE CALLING YOU OUT! YOU ARE NOT THE RIGHT PERSON TO MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2016)

CRUZ CANNOT BE TRUSTED! HE'S A LIE GUY!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 4, 2016)

*“Dr. Carson feels absolutely robbed, violated," said Armstrong Williams, a Carson confidant, in a phone interview. "He realizes, the Democrats are not his enemies trying to malign him. It’s people who smile in his face, shake his hand, go out to dinner with him — and yet, they’re trying to destroy him behind his back.”*


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)

*A Look at the Cruz Résumé*

The author of this piece is clearly a Cruz supporter but he does provide some interesting information for prospective voters. It's worth taking a look at @ Doug Ross @ Journal: Ever Looked at Ted Cruz's Resume? where he claims, “

_Say what you will about Ted Cruz, but the Senator from Texas is the only man in the current presidential field who has spent his entire life defending the United States Constitution.”_


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 7, 2016)

longknife said:


> *A Look at the Cruz Résumé*
> 
> The author of this piece is clearly a Cruz supporter but he does provide some interesting information for prospective voters. It's worth taking a look at @ Doug Ross @ Journal: Ever Looked at Ted Cruz's Resume? where he claims, “
> 
> _Say what you will about Ted Cruz, but the Senator from Texas is the only man in the current presidential field who has spent his entire life defending the United States Constitution.”_



Very interesting.  Thank you.

One wonders how much time most of the voters have spent actually researching the candidates, rather than simply parroting slogans and childish, generalized assumptions.


----------



## initforme (Feb 7, 2016)

I have forgotten more about the constitution than Cruz will ever know.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 7, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *A Look at the Cruz Résumé*
> ...


Not much as we can see with Trump being so popular 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 8, 2016)

initforme said:


> I have forgotten more about the constitution than Cruz will ever know.



Oh?  And you base this claim on what?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 8, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



The more I watch Trump supporters, the more I despair of our people having the common sense to wipe themselves properly after defecating, let alone actually pulling the country back from the brink of catastrophe.

I've said it before, and will likely say it many more times:  Why don't the best and brightest in this country run for office?  Because the American people are no longer bright enough to deserve them.


----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



The vast number of people who DO NOT run for office decide thus to avoid the incessant and invasive onrush of the media. Once you decide to try to serve your country in a political office and you are an outsider, you can expect people digging through your garbage cans and digging into your past. If you manage to gain a foothold and actually appear to have a chance of replacing a member of The Establish, all the guns come out and your family is attacked from every direction.

Who in the hell wants to put up with that?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 10, 2016)

longknife said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Not to mention the people who support you against the establishment are so ignorant and have such short memories that they attack and eat you as a "member of the establishment" two years later because you're in office, the very office they put you in to fight the establishment.

It's not the media, or I should say, not just the media.  They are, by and large, a symptom of the pervasive amounts of stupidity and shallowness that have overrun this country like a staph infection.  It's not just that the media is going to dissect your life for every time you got a parking ticket, it's that the dimwit voters are ACTUALLY GOING TO FREAK OUT AS THOUGH IT'S A REAL SCANDAL.

It wouldn't matter if the media treated them like unindicted axe murderers, except that the public will gullibly accept that narrative.

So yeah, the problem is really that the American people have proven that they no longer deserve the best and brightest.  They have proven that they deserve a crass, vulgar egomaniac who pacifies them with the modern equivalent of bread and circuses and sacrifices to the lions.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2016)

How can Ted Cruz be an Evangelical Christian when he lies so much and is so dishonest?


----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> How can Ted Cruz be an Evangelical Christian when he lies so much and is so dishonest?



Look, I'm not a Cruz supporter but can you provide some specifics as to his lies and dishonesty?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2016)

Trump: Cruz has a 'mental problem’


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 16, 2016)

longknife said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > How can Ted Cruz be an Evangelical Christian when he lies so much and is so dishonest?
> ...



*Still Report #627 - Trey Gowdy Accuses Cruz of "Outright Lies"* 


*Trey Gowdy, in a written statement, has just accused Ted Cruz of “outright lies, questionable tactics” and a Facebook page that falsely said Gowdy no longer supports Marco Rubio.  The release said*:


“As a prosecutor, and in Congress, I’ve devoted my life to the rule of law and truth. The truth actually matters to me and to all South Carolinians. Unfortunately it appears that the campaign of Senator Ted Cruz may not place the same value on waging a contest based on the truth and facts.”


“In the last week, we have seen a systematic effort by Sen. Cruz and his allies to spread false information and outright lies in the hopes of winning votes by appealing to our lowest common denominator.”


“Now, it’s been reported that a fake Facebook page has been used to fool South Carolinians into thinking that I no longer support Marco Rubio, and that I’m instead supporting Ted Cruz.


“Nothing could be further from the truth and I’m demanding that Sen. Cruz and his campaign repudiate these dishonest and underhanded tactics. We can have a debate about the future of our party and our country. But we need not leave our integrity behind.”


*A Feb. 15 post on the Facebook page Gowdy says is fake says*:


“Friends, It is official, I have changed my mind. My previous endorsement of Marco Rubio was a grave mistake. The recent South Carolina debate revealed his total lack of integrity, intillect (sic)and foresight. To all my Christian and Conservative friends in South Carolina, I hereby formally endorse Ted Cruz for President of the United States. Please share this message. May God bless the United States of America.”


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 16, 2016)

*Still Report #622 - Illegal Cruz Fundraising Letter


The Houston Chronicle is reporting that Ted Cruz may have violated Texas state law with an illegal fundraising letter. The paper reported:
*

 “The solicitation came in an envelope featuring a return address in official government type and the words ‘check enclosed. The ‘check’ was a fake check made out to Cruz’s campaign, accompanied by a missive asking the recipient to send in a ‘matching donation.’ “


Last year, Texas House Bill 1265 was passed that required solicitations resembling government notices, checks or negotiable invoices to include, “in at least 18-point type,” the words “SPECIMEN-NON-NEGOTIABLE.”


 The Cruz mailer says in 6-point type – 1/3 of the legal size – “this check is a facsimile not redeemable or negotiable and has no cash value.”


* This is the law in Cruz’s home state, Texas – the state where he served as Solicitor General – the chief lawyer in the state.

*


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 16, 2016)

*Still Report #621 - Cruz Delegate Quits Cruz in Disgust

*
C. Steven Tucker, a nationally-recognized healthcare policy expert and a delegate to the Republican convention for Ted Cruz, has come out publicly that he is abandoning Cruz because of his inability to tell the truth.


“I have bit my tongue long enough. As a delegate for Senator Ted Cruz I have been placed into a difficult and increasingly uncomfortable position and now I have had enough.”


“Donald Trump does NOT want Single Payer health care.”


Tucker, a 20-year licensed health insurance broker from Illinois has appeared on television and radio as a health care policy expert.


“If there is one thing I know it is health care policy and if there is another thing I know it is a lie when I hear it.”


“Continuing to support Senator Cruz after he repeats incorrectly and ad nauseum that; ‘A vote for Donald Trump is a vote for Obamacare’; and, that ‘if you vote Donald Trump, you vote for Bernie Sanders-style socialized medicine;“
“… or even worse that Trump, Clinton and Sanders ‘have the identical position on health care’ has forced me into a crisis of conscience.”


“These are statements that even the left leaning Politifact has correctly identified as FALSE.”


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 16, 2016)

From Tucker's Blog:

CRUZ DELEGATE SAYS "I'VE HAD ENOUGH!"


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 16, 2016)

Ted Cruz In Hot Water Over Possibly Illegal Fundraising Letter Sent To Voters


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 16, 2016)

AUDIO=> Mike Huckabee UNLOADS on "Low-Life, Sleazy" Politics of Ted Cruz - The Gateway Pundit

“Ted Cruz apologized for his campaign spreading a false story that Ben Carson had dropped out of the race but he deflected blame to CNN. Dr. Carson, being a good Christian, accepted the apology on a personal level, but he didn’t buy Cruz’s claims of innocent intentions…I can attest to the fact that even in our campaign there were many efforts to try and say that people shouldn’t vote for me or Rick Santorum or Ben Carson. The Cruz people said it would be a wasted vote and they should vote for Cruz. It wouldn’t have made a difference for any of us, but it is the kind of low-life, sleazy politics people truly get sick of.”


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)

Every time the guy talks , he lies. I hope he loses and leaves the senate too.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 24, 2016)

THIS GUY CRUZ LIES MORE THAN ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING I'VE EVER SEEN!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 24, 2016)

THIS GUY'S SO OVERRATED IT'S RIDICULOUS!

HE CAN DEBATE BUT HE CAN'T TALK!


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Ted Cruz Makes Common Sense"
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> ...


. Hey, if we are going to fix this nations problems, then get ready for some real change, and get ready for the candidate that can get it done.  You want more of the same crap, and that's why you write post like this or hold your position's in spite of.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> THIS GUY CRUZ LIES MORE THAN ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING I'VE EVER SEEN!


. You all think that if you say it enough just like the tactic is used in a manipulating way, then maybe it will begin to be believed.  I've listened to Cruz address the lies that were being espoused against him by his opponents, and he came through with flying colors, credibility and believability. The only way to make this tactic work for his opponents maybe, is to post video of him lying, and then post video of others calling him on it as in reference to the direct lie that was told. Then we the people will judge the final and end results for ourselves.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2016)

With a man so hated, then he must be A-OK... Look at his opponents, and then compare notes... I know all the dirt on them, so as long as Cruz stays just a hair above their sorry lying characters in life, then we have a winner.

Hillary is the sleaziest candidate running I think, then poor ole Sanders is a socialist, then we got Rubio that the establishment wants since Bush fell by the wayside, and Trump who uses shoolyard bully tactics to keep his opponents off their game, and poor ole easy going Kasik who wants to give everyone a big ole hug, and Cruz who is a man of conviction, common sense, and knowledge that will serve this nation well.


----------



## GaryDog (Feb 24, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > THIS GUY CRUZ LIES MORE THAN ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING I'VE EVER SEEN!
> ...



Uh, he said no SCOTUS nominee had been confirmed in an election year in 80 years.

LIE.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


. Can you give the link upon where the lie is spoken and then a link that actually shows the information that would dispute the claim ? Thanks... In the mean time I will do some comparing also.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


. I found a link on something. But when I tried to copy, it copied something different.  Not sure, but the link I found was good info, but could you post where he said what you say he said ?  Thanks.


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

Regarding Cruz, he is not the best option for a presidential role.He is good of course, but it does not help, or how? He competes with the course of Carson and Kasich the latestlaternativetI would rather I also have a backup plan with TedCruz as president might get Cruz will be the maincompetitor to Trump. We let the next maximum six rounds to decide how it will be, or how?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 26, 2016)

Cruz is a nasty guy, not one Senate endorsement and, despite talk, gets nothing done. Loser!


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 26, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Cruz is a nasty guy, not one Senate endorsement and, despite talk, gets nothing done. Loser!


. That's because he fights for everything we all been fighting for, but you must be for the status quoe. It's either you got friends on the inside or no friends on the outside.. Which will it be with people like you?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 27, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Regarding Cruz, he is not the best option for a presidential role.He is good of course, but it does not help, or how? He competes with the course of Carson and Kasich the latestlaternativetI would rather I also have a backup plan with TedCruz as president might get Cruz will be the maincompetitor to Trump. We let the next maximum six rounds to decide how it will be, or how?



Cruz is not the best option for a Presidential role . . . as opposed to whom?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2016)

A HUGE BLOW FOR CRUZ!

Sen. Jeff Sessions endorses Trump


----------



## bobdrake (Feb 29, 2016)

Ted Cruz Throws A Tantrum Over Tough & Fair Questions


My comment:

This is just one example why I would not vote for or support Ted Cruz.

Chris Wallace didn't make this up.  Tweets about Ben Carson, voting violation flyers, super PAC attack on Trump and the distributed Marco Rubio video are actual news stories that are factual.  Ted Cruz's responds in right wing PC outrage.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 1, 2016)

bobdrake said:


> Ted Cruz Throws A Tantrum Over Tough & Fair Questions
> 
> 
> My comment:
> ...


so he is not allowed to tell the truth about bias?? You trump pussies are pathetic.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)

TED IS A PROFESSIONAL LIAR!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 1, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> bobdrake said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz Throws A Tantrum Over Tough & Fair Questions
> ...



Given what a pussy Trump is, did you really expect his worshipers to be different?


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 1, 2016)

bobdrake said:


> Ted Cruz Throws A Tantrum Over Tough & Fair Questions
> 
> 
> My comment:
> ...


. This idiot wanted Ted Cruz to apologize for something he didn't do, and he proved it when he fired his campaign manager without any recourse.  Now what exactly did Ted accuse Chris Wallace of when he merely was just trying to answer a question asked him ? It looked to me like Chris was the one who had the melt down not Cruz.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2016)

http://thehill.com/opinion/letters/271395-whats-wrong-with-ted-cruz


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 11, 2016)

I CALL HIM LYIN TED! HE'S LYIN TED! YOU KNOW, THAT'S HIS NAME!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)

Like most politicians, Cruz will say whatever he thinks will get him what he wants.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 16, 2016)

longknife said:


> Like most politicians, Cruz will say whatever he thinks will get him what he wants.


post all the lies please


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)

longknife said:


> The only thing I like about Cruz is that the Establishment in DC hates him. Means he's doing there what he promised to do when he ran for the Senate.



that's propaganda.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2016)

IF YOU CRUZ YOU LOSE!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2016)

trump is stomping Ted Cruz's ass


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2016)

is this Canadian brain dead?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2016)

10 times Lindsey Graham criticized Ted Cruz


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2016)

what a douche


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I believe Ted Cruz applies the most common sense of any Republican candidate to date. The man is intelligent and has argued and won before the Supreme Court. Ted knows the Constitution better than any other candidate of either party. He has put forth plans that are actually of concern to all Americans and not just to a few that are looking for a taxpayer funded handout to get their kids educated:  Follow the links and see what this honorable man has to offer. His plans are not hidden.
> 
> Cruz Immigration Plan Summary | Cruz for President
> 
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)

is he really a natural born citizen?! GIVE ME A BREAK! GIVE ME A BREAK!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)

He's the most spectacular liar ever to run for president


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> He's the most spectacular liar ever to run for president



*You are wrong! He runs a poor second to Shrillary!  *


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 19, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> He's the most spectacular liar ever to run for president


please post his lies.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > He's the most spectacular liar ever to run for president
> ...



Why do nutbags do that? Why do you think that will prove something?

Try this. Post five things that Ted said in his latest interview or Stump speech. I guarantee at least one of them is a lie.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Post one of them...... Prove it.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > He's the most spectacular liar ever to run for president
> ...



BENJAMIN SOLOMON CARSON!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)

Ted Cruz is a LIAR! He holds that Bible HIGH and he LIES! Denied he knew he was a Canadian citizen Didn't know he has loans HE IS A LIAR!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Planned parenthood was caught on video selling baby body parts. He's been saying that at every stump speech for months. It is a lie.

Obamacare is a job killer. That's a lie.

More?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 19, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


First Cruz didn't say anything about Carson but CNN did....Try again.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 19, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Ted Cruz is a LIAR! He holds that Bible HIGH and he LIES! Denied he knew he was a Canadian citizen Didn't know he has loans HE IS A LIAR!


You know he knew about the Canada thing how?????? HAD LOANS dip shit. He just miss filed one with the congressional records .... Another faillll


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It is a lie how? Seeing the **** is On video selling baby parts.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 19, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...





thanatos144 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


  The leftist politically motivated denials are huge, and they are so easy... LOL


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



No. They were not selling body parts. The entire thing has been debunked. The guys who made the video have been brought up on charges. Do you pay attention at all?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The definition of "lie" is not "I don't want to believe you, and I have an asinine talking point denying it, so it never happened".

Cruz didn't lie.  Your leaders did.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



"Debunked" is not defined as "I got a talking point that said it wasn't true, so there!"

It's very funny how you think "I'm just going to deny and dismiss" makes things real.  Do you also clap your hands to keep Tinkerbell alive?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Planned Parenthood has not and does not sell body parts. 

This is fact.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 19, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Oh, WELL, since you said it a SECOND time, that's different.  I wasn't willing to take your unsubstantiated word for it the FIRST time, but if you say it TWICE, then the argument's settled.  Thank you SOOOOO much for the overwhelming proof of your multiple blank assertions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 20, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Anyone.....and that means anyone....who took an interest in this story....knows the facts surrounding it by now. Only the willfully ignorant or intellectually disadvantaged still believe that body parts were being bartered in those videos. 

I believe that you are in the former group. You keep asking for proof....as you have no doubt done dozens of times in similar discussions with others. You do this because you know that intelligent people have grown tired of treating this issue like a controversy. It isn't. The facts are in. Planned Parenthood was not caught on video selling body parts. Ted Cruz is lying to his supporters on a daily basis.


----------



## guno (Mar 20, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Flat tax will not work...
> ...





Yep two kinds of republicans


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 20, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I just heard "My facts are reality because I want them to be, so I assume everyone agrees with me!"

I have yet to see any proof that the videos aren't exactly what I can see they are by watching them.  Talking points and opinion pieces by leftists don't count as proof of anything, except that dipshits like you are allergic to truth.

The facts are in:  you will believe what you want to believe, and assume that if you just wait long enough and then shout your conclusions, that will somehow make it true.  You are lying to yourself on a daily basis.


----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)

This childish back and forth isn't changing anything or providing new information to anyone. 

Why don't you go back to your playground?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2016)

Ted Cruz’s Biggest Liability Is Probably His Constant Lying


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 23, 2016)

Ted Cruz’s terrorism freakout: He perfectly demonstrates how to not appear “presidential” after a terrorist attack


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 24, 2016)

"I ENDORSE TRUMP FOR PRESIDENCY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!"


----------



## bobdrake (Mar 24, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> "I ENDORSE TRUMP FOR PRESIDENCY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!"



Glenn Beck's views on Cruz:




Just to think that going into this campaign, Cruz was my #1 candidate for the presidency.

Now I am seeing what my liberal friends have been warning me about regarding the GOP Establishment.


----------

